# Dreamweaver CS4 sharing violation



## stormz

Anyone have any idea how to stop DW CS4 from popping up with a 'sharing violation' whenever you make a little change to a file (html/js/css)?

Scenario:
- working on a file, preview in browser (FF2 in this case). 
- make a change to the file, try to save it.
- 'sharing violation' popup box in DW. Can't save the file, because it doesn't like the file being open in the browser at the same time.

Workaround:
- Close down the page in the browser. Sometimes works.
- If that doesn't work, you have to CNTRL/ALT/DEL to bring up the Windows Task Manager, and shut down the browser from there (this way, it will remember the sites you had open).
- Save the file in DW.
- Open up your browser again. FF2 will ask if you want to restore your sites you had open last (yes).

Also tried cleaning the cache in FF2, but no difference.

I would like to know if there is a better (permanent way) to fix this erratic, annoying and time consuming problem. 

Before you ask why I use FF2 and IE6, we have to code to minimum specs, which for us is those two browsers. So I have to code and test in them.

cheers,


----------



## dm01

Have you run the Adobe Updater recently? They may have released a fix.

Other than that I don't really have any ideas.


----------



## stormz

There are no updates for DW CS4, unfortunately.


----------



## Redcore

Is file check in/check out on? I've never run into this before, but I would think that those files are checked out in Dreamweaver already and that won't let it be edited anywhere else...


----------



## stormz

I'm not sure where those options are (have looked through prefs in DW and couldn't see them). 

I don't think that would be the problem though, as I`m not editing the files in anything but DW CS4..... unless using Firebug (web development tool) in FF is causing the error sometimes (??). 

Been doing alot of searching, and apparently this error has been in DW for AGES (at least since DW 8).


----------



## Redcore

I don't think it could be firebug - it merely manipulates the view within the browser, not the actual file.

It's a bizarre problem if it's not check-out. I've never run into this problem, and I've used DW every version since DW8. How are you accessing the files? Are they on your system? All I can think of is that maybe you have a connection to the server set somehow and it's syncing up while you're trying to save.


----------



## stormz

Interesting point. 

Most of the project files are on the work server, and it happens sometimes (the error), but lately I`ve been working on something on my own work pc (XP SP2), and the error was pretty bad for a couple of days (kept having to shut down FF). Yesterday it was fine though... with the same file.

I hate these weird intermittent errors.... bloody hard to solve. Hopefully Adobe can look into it and sort it out for an update or the next version.... not have DW be so precious about files it has open being used by FF or anything else (maybe just have a popup window saying the file is being shared... is it ok to continue).


----------



## Redcore

So are you the only one with access to these files? There's no chance of anybody else tinkering with the same files you are working on? Network issues may be why the work files come up with the error. Sometimes flaky networks will continually have to reconnect in the background while you're working on the files - so the files were locked in a previous session to you and it doesn't know better.

I've had a different error of sorts - but it appears to be a similar issue. When I look at the page in a browser and re-engage my Dreamweaver view, a notice comes up saying the file has been changed since I last opened it and asking if I'd like to overwrite. This is also a network issue, I think. I haven't had the issue anymore since I started saving the files locally and having it automatically upload to the server upon every document save. Since I'm really maintaining/editing a local copy, DW doesn't need to maintain a connection to a network server. If you're running off of a network connection, perhaps doing the same would help?


----------



## stormz

The message you get is a standard one (and a feature) for when teams are working on the same project. It's not an error at all. It's very useful for letting us know if/when someone else is working on the same file (then some shouting across the room asking who else is working on the file so one of us shuts it down).

My error really is a nasty pain in the **** error. And my files were local. I'll have to test if it's just Firefox, or whether the same error would happen if IE were my default browser (maybe IE will actually be more reliable for once?  ).


----------



## Redcore

stormz said:


> The message you get is a standard one (and a feature) for when teams are working on the same project. It's not an error at all. It's very useful for letting us know if/when someone else is working on the same file (then some shouting across the room asking who else is working on the file so one of us shuts it down).


I would normally agree - thing is, I don't work with a team and nobody else accesses these files besides me. Otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up


----------



## stormz

Yep, that's weird then


----------



## u4d

Hi Guys just to let you know, updating DW does not sort out this issue...I am currently working on a way around this and I’ll keep you posted on my progress ray:

[[Moderator Edit: Removed advertising link —dm01]]


----------



## dtoxx

I've been suffering with this same problem for months now. I think I may have gotten closer to a solution.

I noticed for the first time that when I do back-and-forth testing between DW and FF by editing my HTML in DW and then hitting F12, the address in FF is something like:



Code:


file:///C:/xampp/htdocs/myProject/index.html

When I actually noticed that "file:///" prefix, it occurred to me that I was NOT viewing the page through my local Apache installation. So, in FF I browsed to:



Code:


http://localhost/myProject/index.html

I haven't had a single sharing violation error since I made sure that I was actually testing through Apache.

I hope this helps.


----------



## marc0adam

I found a simple solution for me (Win 7/DW CS4). Disable indexing on your projects folder. Apparently it's a Microsoft issue, not Adobe. Go figure.


----------



## chrislh

I am having exactly the same problem.

This is a dumb request, but could you please explain what you mean by 'Disable indexing on your projects folder.'


----------



## marc0adam

It may be different on Vista, but in Windows 7:
- Right-click on the folder and choose Properties from the menu
- Click the Advanced button
- Uncheck "Allow files in this folder to have contents indexed in addition to file properties."
- Click OK
- Click OK
- Choose to "Apply changes to this folder, subfolders and files"
- Click OK

Hope that helps.


----------



## chrislh

Many thanks - I need to remember this. Strangely, right after posting the question, the pesky problem disappeared.

Again, many thanks!


----------

